# Iwcf &well cab



## احمد رجب مبروك (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اريد ان اعرف الفرق بين شهادتي well cab and IWCF و ما اهمية كلا منهما و ان كا نت المواد الدراسية لكلا منهما متاحة ف ارجو الافادة


----------



## hharthi (21 مارس 2009)

أخي أحمد
شهادة IWCF معترفة عالميا، وبمجرد اجتيازك لاختبارتها الثلاث، تكون مؤهلا للعمل كمهندس ابار او ما شابه من مسميات او درجات وظيفية لشركات قطاع النفط العالمي!

أما بالنسبة ل well cab ، بصراحة اول مره اسمع عنها و ليتك او الشباب يفيدونا عنها؟!

بالنسبة لل well control عندي لكم كتاب مشروح بالتفصيل :

http://www.4shared.com/file/58530694...ual_I.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/59605506...al_II.html?s=1

و شكرا


----------



## ASRIR5 (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي اظن ان الرابط غير شغال


----------

